# Great time at Durham Archers



## Genieboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Great time today, at Durham Archers! very nice course, good people and thanks Randy and Alex!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Absolutely a great shoot.

What an awesome course. One of the nicest manicured courses I have had the pleasure to shoot.

Hats off to the members who made it as good as it was!!!


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Results?


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Had a fantastic time... Thanks to everyone who put in all the effort to make this event happen.

Cheers


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great time and thanks to everyone who had a hand in putting this tournament together. 

Couple pics...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Great time was had by this shooter as well. I managed to wrangle my wife out of bed to come out and watch/take pictures as her bow is down for repairs. I shot K50 to avoid any lost arrows (managed to break 2 though in the targets...) and was able to bump my score 48 points from the last match I was at. Very well put together shoot, Thanks Durham. To the guys in my squad, if your looking for more of the pictures just PM me your emails and I'll send the bulk of them off (over 112 were taken).


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

It was our pleasure Gene. Its always good to shoot with a new shooter with a true interest in learning.
To the others thanks for the compliments. There truly is a lot of work that goes into making it a success.



Genieboy said:


> Great time today, at Durham Archers! very nice course, good people and thanks Randy and Alex!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Another great shoot at Durham archers and boat loads of prizes.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Highest level shoot. Thank you very much Bobby and team!


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like fun! I'm going to have to plan my holidays to be there next year!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fantastic shoot guys ..weather... food course... and new hardware... didn`t have one of those medals.... so happy to ad to collection...


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks guys, we had a blast!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would like to personally thank all the archers that traveled to attend our annual tournament. I hope that those who attended for the first time will return for future events and to those who are regulars that

you will continue to support us. In order for 3D archery to thrive we all have to support each other. To all the members that volunteered their time and resources, a very big thank you from Logie, Jayson, Rob

and me.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks again for a fantastic event. All other clubs in Ontario looking to host a 3D event should to Durham as an example on how to run a shoot correctly,
dave


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone at Durham Archers for a top notch tournament. Looking forward to returning in August.

John.


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome course, one of the best in my opinion. Thanks to Bobby and his crew, had a great day shooting with the fella's, lots of laughs, just like the ol' times.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Great shoot yesterday and a fantastic course ! Thanx Durham Archers !!


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Just posted in the preview thread before I realized this one was here. Fantastic time and a great event. Only my second 3D shoot so I don't have much to compare it to, but I couldn't have asked for a better time. Big thanks to everybody who helped put this together.


----------

